
Startup to rent middle-aged men in Japan - dtien
https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/02/health/ossan-renting-middle-aged-men-in-japan-intl/index.html
======
dtien
The cultural element in Japan of post WW2 salarymen and their stature in
society definitely lends a unique point to this story.

But in a more general case, with the aging population in the US and the around
the world, with a large majority seemingly becoming more comfortable with
being online. (personal anecdote: my parents are around 60, worked all their
lives and had no need or even desire for the Internet or computers, etc. But
now in their retirement, they've taken to it more freely and are trying out
more apps, social networks, etc.) I've always wondered why there hasn't been a
more compelling app or service that existed that targeted this demographic to
help them find activities or form stronger local communities.

I've seen Linkages advertising around the coffee shop I go to, and the concept
seems close to what I'm thinking, but I don't believe it's caught on, yet I
can definitely see a need in that space.

I guess I'm envisioning something more casual to use for that generation:
"looking for someone to walk around the neighborhood daily" or "have tea with"
or "go gardening with" or "go to the local art class", Or "having a beer and
watching the game". This must already exist, or have been attempted right?

